# How do I restrict internet access (Iexplorer, firefox, AIM, etc) on my XP Pr



## Guest

I would like to know if anyone knows of a good program that will block internet access on my XP Pro machine? I would still like to be able to use the internet myself, just not have my employees on it all day. If there is a program out there that allows me to require a password/code to use the internet, that would be the ideal situation.

I thought about just removing the icon's, but I think that would only help for a little until they figure out how to get around this.

Here is the setup. I use one profile for all the employees. Is it possible to restrict all internet access (AIM, HTTP, FTP, etc) on this profile alone? Then I could setup another profile for myself and just switch users when I need to log in and use the internet.

It has been a long time since I've had to worry about this issue, so I've somewhat forgotten what XP pro's abilities are.

any input here is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Guest

Can anyone help me with this? suggestions, comments? Is my question clear?.?:4-dontkno


----------



## gamerman0203

One thing you can do is make a seperate account and disable the internet connection in that account. Then password protect yours. Once in the new account, go to start>settings>connections. right click on the active internet connection and click disable. This can be undone if the person knows how to do it. I also found this:

http://www.codework.com/bcontrol/features.htm


----------



## Guest

The PC needs to be able to use a program called Helios (tanning salon software) to run the beds, turn them on and set the times and such


----------



## devil lady

I don't have any user profiles on my machine to test this out but its in this section. Make sure you are logged in as admin.
http://www.microsoft.com/resources/.../all/proddocs/en-us/lpe_topnode.mspx?mfr=true


----------



## gamerman0203

ok , so you need the network connection to be active in order to control your beds. Hmmmm.....you could also try to create a new user for your employees, then delete every possible shortcut to any web browsing program. Start menu, desktop, quick launch, etc. I apologize if these sound 'amatuer-ish'. I'm more of a web programmer than I am an administrator.:grin:


----------

